# Anyone got a Lemond Chambery?



## sandiegosteve

It is basically a Trek 5200 with some stock Mavic stuff (so not all "Made in the USA").

Can't seem to find any literature on them, but it is nice. Had it since '97.


----------



## sandiegosteve

Interesting. Mine is an OCLV carbon frame and fork. Wonder if it was a one off. Everything I've found about them says they are aluminum. Mine is all white with yellow lettering. Shop told me it was a Trek 5200 with some non US stuff.

Their (Lemond) site has nothing about it either...


----------



## Har

*No but...*

The white one with the red/black panels was one of the sweetest road bikes around. I believe that was the 99. It was one of the last Alum bikes (i believe) until now and I am not sure what if they went back to alum or not. I had a Zurich for afew years.


----------



## needforspeedsteve

*1999 Chambery Red/White...AWESOME!!!*



sandiegosteve said:


> Interesting. Mine is an OCLV carbon frame and fork. Wonder if it was a one off. Everything I've found about them says they are aluminum. Mine is all white with yellow lettering. Shop told me it was a Trek 5200 with some non US stuff.
> 
> Their (Lemond) site has nothing about it either...


I've got a 1999 Lemond Chambery. It's red/white and absolutely awesome! It has a aeroluminum (sp?) 6061 double butted frame (meaning the downtube is tear shaped for more aerodynamics) with a wishbone chain stay, time carbon fork, full ultegra drive train with Rolf Vecor Comp wheels. I believe this model ran from 1999 thru 2001 (in 2000 they changed the color to blue/white and updated the headset to the modern threadless type). This bike climbs like a goat and is fantastic on the flats and decents. I have tried the new Lemonds and Treks but can't find anything I like more than this one. You occasionally see them for sale here or on ebay. They are GREAT bikes and couldn't imagine anyone not being happy with it, unless of course it doesn't fit right. I was originally going to buy a Zurich (which is also a great bike), and is speced exactly the same, but liked the feel of this bike better. I had never had an aluminum bike before and always heard they rode harsh. Maybe some do, but this one doesn't. I would describe it as very stiff (meaning it climbs and accelerates great) with a very high quality ride (meaning it doesn't beat you up). I thought the Zurich was very comfortable, where the Chambery was more sporty, if that makes sense. As long as this bike holds up, I plan on keeping it. As far as the history of this model I believe the prior models were just like the 5200 (OCLV frame w/Ultegra drive train). The 1999-2001 Chamberys were the mid-line of a 3 bike model line. These 3 bikes all shared the same frame, and just the components and paint varied. In 1999 the Alpe D'Huez was the entry level, 105 spec'd bike (Blue/Orange), the Chambery was the mid-line Ultegra (Red/White) and the Malliout Juane was the top end Dura-ace model (Green/Yellow). This product line pretty much remained the same from 2000 to 2001 with the already mentioned upgrade to the threadless headset and changes to paint color (I believe the Alpe D'Huez got a Red/White paint job, the Chambery Blue/White and/or Red/Black and the Malliout Juane was painted Red/Black. I may not have all the facts quite right, but I think this tells a fairly accurate story of this particular model line. I heard the 2005 model line revives the Chambery and Alpe D'Huez names, but I am sure they will be much different than the one I ride. I hope I haven't bored you with all the details. If you ever come across this bike used and it's your size, I would recommend buying it and trying it out. I don't think you will be disappointed. Hope this post helps.


----------



## sandiegosteve

needforspeedsteve said:


> I've got a 1999 Lemond Chambery. It's red/white and absolutely awesome! It has a aeroluminum (sp?) 6061 double butted frame (meaning the downtube is tear shaped for more aerodynamics) with a wishbone chain stay, time carbon fork, full ultegra drive train with Rolf Vecor Comp wheels. I believe this model ran from 1999 thru 2001 (in 2000 they changed the color to blue/white and updated the headset to the modern threadless type). This bike climbs like a goat and is fantastic on the flats and decents. I have tried the new Lemonds and Treks but can't find anything I like more than this one. You occasionally see them for sale here or on ebay. They are GREAT bikes and couldn't imagine anyone not being happy with it, unless of course it doesn't fit right. I was originally going to buy a Zurich (which is also a great bike), and is speced exactly the same, but liked the feel of this bike better. I had never had an aluminum bike before and always heard they rode harsh. Maybe some do, but this one doesn't. I would describe it as very stiff (meaning it climbs and accelerates great) with a very high quality ride (meaning it doesn't beat you up). I thought the Zurich was very comfortable, where the Chambery was more sporty, if that makes sense. As long as this bike holds up, I plan on keeping it. As far as the history of this model I believe the prior models were just like the 5200 (OCLV frame w/Ultegra drive train). The 1999-2001 Chamberys were the mid-line of a 3 bike model line. These 3 bikes all shared the same frame, and just the components and paint varied. In 1999 the Alpe D'Huez was the entry level, 105 spec'd bike (Blue/Orange), the Chambery was the mid-line Ultegra (Red/White) and the Malliout Juane was the top end Dura-ace model (Green/Yellow). This product line pretty much remained the same from 2000 to 2001 with the already mentioned upgrade to the threadless headset and changes to paint color (I believe the Alpe D'Huez got a Red/White paint job, the Chambery Blue/White and/or Red/Black and the Malliout Juane was painted Red/Black. I may not have all the facts quite right, but I think this tells a fairly accurate story of this particular model line. I heard the 2005 model line revives the Chambery and Alpe D'Huez names, but I am sure they will be much different than the one I ride. I hope I haven't bored you with all the details. If you ever come across this bike used and it's your size, I would recommend buying it and trying it out. I don't think you will be disappointed. Hope this post helps.



Great stuff. Yea, I like my ~97 Chambery, and you are right that it is the 5200 Ultegra. It is interesting that they changed it like they did. I've never seen another one (well, I've seen 5200, but not that come stock with non USA parts).

Enjoy your ride.


----------



## russw19

sandiegosteve said:


> It is basically a Trek 5200 with some stock Mavic stuff (so not all "Made in the USA").
> 
> Can't seem to find any literature on them, but it is nice. Had it since '97.



Yes, I have one of those bikes. Mine has 8 speed Ultegra. It's white with yellow lettering. It's the exact same frame as all the OCLV's from the time. There was also a Maillot Jaune which was gold and purple. My best friend has one. 

Russ


----------



## Grahamalicious

I knew a guy who had one; If i remember correctly, it had his name in a decal on the TT as well as Greg lemon's signature in sharpie. i think it was stolen from his garage


----------



## Cape Cod Dave

Old thread, new question. I've been riding a former Team Saturn LeMond that used to be Viktor Rapinski ride. Well, it was mine beginning in December, all built up with Ultegra, Easton carbon on the front end, etc. A very nice ride.

Until Memorial weekend when I got whacked headon by a kid who decided it was okay to take a left in front of me.

So -- trying to establish value -- replacement value for an equivalent aero aluminum -- (the collector's value of the team aspect of the bike is irrelevant for now.) I just want to figure out how to value the frame to an insurance adjuster accustomed to replacing dented Camry bumpers. She thinks all bikes are Huffys. What would LeMond's equivalent be today if I were to walk into a dealer? My source for the frame told me it was basically a Chambery. I'm guessing circa 2001-2003 or whenever Rapinski was riding for Saturn.
TIA
CCD


----------



## lemond2001

I got hit back in 1998 so I hope I can help you out. Bicycles do not lose value its not like a car. You need to break down the parts to figure out what it is going to cost to replace it. Go to a dealer and tell them that you got hit and would like to have the bicycle replaced but need to get a quote on how much it is going to cost to replace it. YOu need to have something in writing from the dealer and the retail cost of the bike. ANd you need to add on the cost of the stem or fork or seat that is not stock. Kind of like buying a frame and building it up. So if you have a Thomson seat post you need to add that. If its a carbon frame you will need to get a price on a TRek 5.2 model or go with a Lemond Chambery to see which one is going to come out more. Also your clothes and shoes, helmet. Anything that got road rash on it needs to be replaced. Remember you got hit so they should be very nice to you. If you take them to court they will lose because bicycle is seen more like a person not a car. You will win big time. Don't settle to fast. Make sure that you will not have problems down the road...


----------



## Cape Cod Dave

Thanks. I broke down the parts (I don't save receipts, but lesson is learned, if you do anything related to cycling, throw each and every receipt into a folder for that remote possibility that you will need to prove value) into a spreadsheet, took a wild-guess on the frame value ($2,500 is what I saw quoted here in the review for a Chambery of that vintage, new), Ultegra gruppo and all the odds and ends. I was surprised to come out around $6,100.

Meeting with my lawyer and the LBS today to get things rolling. Really want to get back on the road once the doctor's give me the all clear (looks like I have a couple hairline fractures in my neck).


----------



## eblok9

any thoughts on the new chambery? new spine design? does lemond still offer a custom paint, because i dont really like the blue and yellow.


----------



## vanjr

Not a Michigan alumn?
I do wish they had some flexibility on color schemes.


----------



## BSAMach1

I have a 2005 Chambery. It's the 'in between' version that's neither OCLV nor the new Spine version, but is Al with carbon chain/seat stays, fork and seatpost. Came with full Ultegra 10. The component group as well as the fit (better than a Trek 2100 for me) led me to pick it over the others I tried. The color combination of silver, red and black was also great, compared to the more garish looks of other models; I prefer more subdued metallic shades. 2005 Chambery specs link


----------



## SGGuy

I got one too, a 2005 Chambery. Seems kinda rare though.


----------



## mkerker

I just acquired a 2005 model today. 

Was really interested in a "new", that is never owned, 2003 Zurich at the local bike shop. After 3 hours of tweeking (different stems, etc.) we could never get the Zurich to fit (heart break!) However, during the process I rode sveral other bikes while changes were being made to the Zurich. I rode the 2005 Chambery for about an hour and loved it. Fit great, comfortable, smooth......

I will let you guys know what I think after a few hundred miles if you are interested.


----------



## vanjr

I am interested. Look forward to follow-up.


----------



## stevecaz

The OCLV carbon fiber Lemond models did not last very long. As far as I know, all Lemond frames except the OCLV (aka Trek 5200) use the "Lemond Geometry". This geometry is based on Greg's personal design philosophy of bikes. The OCLV frames were straight Trek geometry and happened not long after Trek bought the Lemond name. I'm sure Greg was not happy about having the OCLV frames not made according to his design.


----------



## wrongway

sandiegosteve said:


> It is basically a Trek 5200 with some stock Mavic stuff (so not all "Made in the USA").
> 
> Can't seem to find any literature on them, but it is nice. Had it since '97.


I've also had mine since '97.


----------



## solomr2

I'm reviving this old thread for some feedback. I just rode a 2007 LeMond Chambery, it was a metalic yellow and blue color scheme, with an ultegra/105 group. The local shop has a closeout on these for $1700. Is there anyone who can give me some opinions on this model?

It appears this model has carbon top tube, seat tube, seat post, chainstays and fork. Bottom tubes are alu. The brakes and front-der are 105, while the crank, rear der and shifters are ultegra. Wheels are Bontrager race. 

The bike rides well and is reasonably comfortable, and the geometry of the 53cm frame seems to suit me well. The components are what I would like. But I've never had carbon before and don't know how this bike would hold up. I've ridden 8,000 miles in the past 3 years on my current Bianchi steel hybrid, all on paved and reasonably smooth surfaces, at average speeds of 17-20mph. I want a bike that will hold up well to this level of riding for at least 5-7 years, or longer if possible.

Can anyone share any thoughts or advice on this bike?

Thanks.


----------



## soapbox

just bought an 07 versailles. lifetime warranty on the frame, 5yr on the wheels. i am going to give it hell.


----------



## veritechy

They got a sale at LBS on the Buenos Aires for $1500 (2007).


----------



## Tpayne34

*07 chamberyBznawe for sale make offer*

I have a 2007 chambery I'm looking to sell.....if you know anyone let me know!


----------



## plecko

Any pics?


----------



## Tpayne34

I do but I'm having a brutal time posting via iPad.... I'm new to forums like this so my navigation skills are limited....email me at tramaine34 at yahoo and I could send you some.


----------



## jordwil

I also am trying to sell my Chambery '07.

Pics here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lizzard88/


----------



## Ride Fast

I just picked up a used 2005 earlier today for a steal. Not bad for my first road bike.


----------



## fourthgrace

*Chambery New Build*

Great looking first bike! I've always liked the 05 the best for its simple colour scheme. It has an almost titanium quality look and feel to it. I liked it so much I bought a used frame and fork this year and built it up into a LeMond Chambery +: Campagnolo Record, Chorus and Centaur carbon, plus Zipp SL stem and handlebars in carbon. Pro-Lite bracciano silver alloy wheels, Selle SLK saddle, XXX Lite post and Michelin Pro 4's.


----------



## Ride Fast

fourthgrace said:


> Great looking first bike! I've always liked the 05 the best for its simple colour scheme. It has an almost titanium quality look and feel to it. I liked it so much I bought a used frame and fork this year and built it up into a LeMond Chambery +: Campagnolo Record, Chorus and Centaur carbon, plus Zipp SL stem and handlebars in carbon. Pro-Lite bracciano silver alloy wheels, Selle SLK saddle, XXX Lite post and Michelin Pro 4's.


Thanks, I loved the simplicity of it as well, although i wish the paint was better taken care of by the original owner but as my first bike I'll live. Cable Rubbing like a mother, although now its sparked my interest in other LeMond Bikes and Frames.


----------



## frogdrvr

I have a 97 Chambery OCLV that I have had since new. Great bike. Previous in the thread it was mentioned that the OCLV frame was an exact copy of the Trek 5200. This is incorrect the Lemond OCLV used the Lemond geometry which incorporated a longer top tube, steeper forck angle and more relaxed seat tube angle. The main difference in the ride from the 5200 was that the lemond was more stable, great for descending and in the saddle climbing, perfect for long road races.


----------



## Brent Perkins

nice bike


----------

